# Corrado Guzzanti torna in tv su La7 con Recital e Aniene



## admin (3 Gennaio 2013)

Da domani, *Venerdì 4 Gennaio 2013*, *Corrado Guzzanti tornerà in televisione*: su *La7*. Verranno proposti 3 spettacoli, in 3 date diverse, del comico romano.

Si parte domani, 4 gennaio, con *Recital*: spettacolo teatrale del 2009 che sbarca per la prima volta sulla tv generalista. Venerdì *11 Gennaio*, invece, spazio ad *Aniene e Aniene 2*: spettacoli già trasmessi da Sky. *Sabato 18 Gennaio* verrà trasmessa una "*serata incontro*" nel corso della quale Guzzanti verrà affiancanto da *Enrico Mentana*. 

Ecco il *promo trailer da youtube* del ritorno in tv di Corrado Guzzanti

[video=youtube;U3jBINhqeJE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=U3jBINhqeJE[/video]


----------

